# liste des polices système mac os9.2.2



## zahra (13 Octobre 2004)

bonjour
j'ai dû, par malheur, effacer certaines polices systèmes (je ne sais pas comment) . j'avais essayé de rajouter des polices (avec ATM deluxe), avec un CD de typos qu'on m'avait passé, et depuis, quand je suis sur internet, en fonction des différents sites, on me demande ce CD sinon la page ne s'affiche pas. J'ai commencé à rechercher police par police dans ce CD , mais il y en a je-ne-sais-pas combien..
Je pense avoir compris donc, qu'il y a des polices indispensables, que je n'ai plus. Pourriez vous m'aider? quelles sont les polices systèmes dites "indispensables" ..??!!
... merci.... ça pourrait sincèrement m'aider... !


----------



## palmgaulois (14 Octobre 2004)

sur ton CD d'origine (de restauration ) il y a un dossier système / Police, tu les prends et les copie dans le dur du Mac au même endroit.
au besoin fais-le en démarrant depuis le CD avec la touche C du clavier enfoncer.


----------

